# decapitate85 living theater



## decapitate85 (Jul 16, 2013)

Hi, I would like to share some pictures of my set up. It's quite a small room 20 square meters (here in Italy big houses costs a lot) but I think it's a good balance between integration and quality of the chosen components.

Here below a list of components:

Pre *Krell HTS 7.1*
5 channel amplifier *Emotiva XPA-5* (5x200w @ 8 ohm)
Behringer Inuke 6000 DSP to power my new DIY subwoofer
Player *Oppo BDP 95 KTM mod* (Three low noise regulators from Fidelity Audio, operationals with higher voltage output, zero recovery diodes from Cree and other various capacitors)
Console *Xbox 360 Elite*
Satellite *Mysky HD Pace 865*
Nas *Synology DS212+*
IR repeater *Marmitek Invisible control 6*
HDMI Matrix *Ligawo 4x2*

*Speakers:*

Front *Focal Electra 1027be*
Center *Focal Profile CC908*
Surround *Focal Electra 1007be*
Subwoofer *Sunfire HRS12* (to be replaced soon by my first diy project of a 15" TC sounds quad axis, but the driver was dead on arrival, due to demagnetized motor..see my thread here http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...e-driver-my-first-diy-project.html#post624397)

*Video:*

TV: *60" LG PZ250*
VPR: *Sony HW50ES*
Screen: *Kimex* motorized tensioned 220 cm (100" diagonal). Gain 1.0, drop 40 cm.































































This picture just to show the difference between HRS12 and the new DIY I'm building.


----------



## decapitate85 (Jul 16, 2013)

EDIT


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Looks like a great space.


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

Great space indeed and very nice equipment used as well!

Never seen a lamp like that before, must have a big heavy base to keep it steady, it's cool :yes:


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Very nice room, indeed


----------



## decapitate85 (Jul 16, 2013)

sub_crazy said:


> Never seen a lamp like that before, must have a big heavy base to keep it steady, it's cool :yes:


:bigsmile: Yes it weighs more than 20 kg.


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

Could you tell me who makes that lamp, I want to get one if it is available in the US.


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

That's a very nice space indeed. It looks very elegant and well put together. Great job!


----------



## decapitate85 (Jul 16, 2013)

It is handmade by a local furniture maker following a model of the '50.
Anyway a similar design is the one of "Flos" model "Arco".

Search on google and you will for sure find a lot of retailer of the original version (in Europe it costs from 1500 up to 2000 euro) and also of copies from 200 to 800 euro.

The differences between original and copies is that original has a real block of marble weighing 60 kg, and that the arc goes higher and longer.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice room! :T


----------



## decapitate85 (Jul 16, 2013)

By the end of the month I will receive the new sofa and will post updated pictures. Thank you all for your appreciation.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Nice looking room mate! :T


----------



## decapitate85 (Jul 16, 2013)

Changed the sofa and sold the VPR (sony hw 50 es) waiting for IFA and Cedia for the new models:


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

decapitate85 said:


> Changed the sofa and sold the VPR (sony hw 50 es) waiting for IFA and Cedia for the new models:


Looks even better than before!


----------



## decapitate85 (Jul 16, 2013)

It really is. The sofa is 301 cm long and really comfortable. Tonight I will have the chance to do some measurements with REW and tomorrow I will post the graph.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I agree with everybody here. Room looks great and that lamp is awesome! 

I like the fact that even in a small room, you have everything and I am sure it sounds very nice!

Excellent work.


----------



## decapitate85 (Jul 16, 2013)

Fresh news: I changed the Electra 1027be with some astonishing Diablo Utopia. I read many opinions and threads, but I didn't thought they could sound so good.
They are really far superior to Electra series even if they are standing speakers (not so small, even if they seem so from the pictures). They lack bass under 45 hz, but who cares I have a good 15" TC well implemented. They create an immense sound stange, all instruments are well defined and separate, they do not suffer so much the distance to the walls compared to towers and they have a very good crossover.

Here are some pictures:


----------



## kevin360 (Oct 4, 2012)

Oh yeah - I like the changes! There was nothing wrong with what was replaced, but the replacements are _finer_. The idea of having a projector with a screen that drops in front of a TV is brilliant. That is a pretty wild lamp. The room looks great, as does the setup. I'm sure it gives you a :bigsmile: !


----------



## Eocuph (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm digging all the red! Looks good.


----------



## decapitate85 (Jul 16, 2013)

Yeah!!!!


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

It's a clean and comfortable looking room, a place you can really relax after a long day. The new Focal speakers look outstanding as well, I bet they sound as good as they look. Very well done :T


----------

